# Warped rotors - am I right to push this as a warranty?



## 800ftTallAngryRobot (Dec 5, 2018)

2018 Atlas SE w/Tech. Bought I would say Sept of '18, and due to a couple of longer road trips I just passed 10,000 miles recently. I have loved the car, mostly, certainly not my first VW so I knew what to expect.
Issue I've had is that the rotors have warper slightly, it's most noticeable either at highway speeds when you need to scrub a bit of speed and you feel the pulsing, or coming to a complete stop at a light or something. It's noticeable when the ACC applies the brakes for me.

We actually bought two almost identical Atlases at the same time, my wife also got one, but with the captain's chairs. Hers just hit about 7,500 miles, it's driven more around town, so lots of stop & go, and no brake issues.

When I had it in for its 10k service, I had the dealer look at it. The tech confirmed they were warped, and they wanted to charge me to resurface them. Now, I'm not a car expert, but I've certainly had many in my life. My '06 Passat with 95,000 miles on it has no such issue with the brakes, and certainly no car I've owned previously has had anything, or at least not before the point that the rotors were worn out.
My service writer has offered to get it taken care of, that they'd likely resurface the rotors and "eat the cost," even though his "boss would be mad," but am I right in thinking that this is a warranty, and I don't want them to simply fix the sub-par rotors but replace them?

I haven't had to talk to anyone at VW yet, nor have I in the past, so I just want to be sure I'm not asking/expecting too much here, and I should revisit my expectations...

Thanks to the brain trust here!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

800ftTallAngryRobot said:


> .....but am I right in thinking that this is a warranty.....


It certainly would not be covered by warranty as VW has had no control of the way you have been using the brakes. I very much doubt the rotors are warped.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My 2018 is nearing 2 years old/20K miles and my fronts are warped. Going to have them surfaced next time it's in. I blame a huge vehicle driven mainly around town so lots of braking/heat. My Honda Odyssey that the Atlas replaced used to do the same. The warranty is always questionable on wear items like brakes unless it's within the first year.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Back when I had my 2001 Grand Cherokee that thing had rotors warp early and they covered it as a known defect twice I believe. If they are willing to cover it, let them. If they aren't, fight them. Rotors shouldn't warp at 10,000 miles.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> .....Rotors shouldn't warp at 10,000 miles.


That clearly would be dependent on how the drivers have abused the vehicle. Just one improperly torqued wheel event could do it and certainly not VW's issue.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

800ftTallAngryRobot said:


> 2018 Atlas SE w/Tech. Bought I would say Sept of '18, and due to a couple of longer road trips I just passed 10,000 miles recently. I have loved the car, mostly, certainly not my first VW so I knew what to expect.
> Issue I've had is that the rotors have warper slightly, it's most noticeable either at highway speeds when you need to scrub a bit of speed and you feel the pulsing, or coming to a complete stop at a light or something. It's noticeable when the ACC applies the brakes for me.
> 
> We actually bought two almost identical Atlases at the same time, my wife also got one, but with the captain's chairs. Hers just hit about 7,500 miles, it's driven more around town, so lots of stop & go, and no brake issues.
> ...


if you are within the first yr and miles - it should be covered.. 
i had hotspots on my rotors as well.... but they said i caused the issue by leaving my Atlas at the park n fly valet for two weeks outside in the snow and it caused the issues lol 
but over time about 2 weeks or so, i rode the brakes and it cleared up..


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Improper and excessive lug nut torque is also a driver in “warped” rotors. Through time, and heat drive cycles, the unequal lug nut torque can unevenly stress the rotor and cause minor shift that eventually create a pulsing effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> ....but over time about 2 weeks or so, i rode the brakes and it cleared up..


You didn't have warped rotors obviously, but rust as the dealer said.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Andre VW said:


> Improper and excessive lug nut torque is also a driver in “warped” rotors. Through time, and heat drive cycles, the unequal lug nut torque can unevenly stress the rotor and cause minor shift that eventually create a pulsing effect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brake rotors don't warp they accumulate pad deposits that cause pulsations through the pedal. You are not generating enough heat to change the metal formulation with normal everyday driving. 

The other reason for a possible "warped" rotor is what's described above. Improperly torqued or overtorqued wheels will wrap or distort the rotor enough to cause problems and pulsations through the brake pedal.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I believe having the "low" man rotate tires as all shops do and then improperly torque the lug nuts is a major cause of rotors warping. I rotate the tires myself, which is a pain but I know it is done right. If a tire monkey replaces a tire, I loosen and re-torque the lug nuts to get them correct. Aluminum wheel lugs will loosen and should be re-torqued after 3-10 miles of driving. A tire shop doesn't want you to have to come back so they tighten them an extra amount.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris4789 said:


> .....Aluminum wheel lugs will loosen.....


Please list the makes that are currently using aluminum bolts/nuts for wheel attachment...... :screwy:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

800ftTallAngryRobot said:


> 2018 Atlas SE w/Tech. Bought I would say Sept of '18, and due to a couple of longer road trips I just passed 10,000 miles recently. I have loved the car, mostly, certainly not my first VW so I knew what to expect.
> Issue I've had is that the rotors have warper slightly, it's most noticeable either at highway speeds when you need to scrub a bit of speed and you feel the pulsing, or coming to a complete stop at a light or something. It's noticeable when the ACC applies the brakes for me.
> 
> We actually bought two almost identical Atlases at the same time, my wife also got one, but with the captain's chairs. Hers just hit about 7,500 miles, it's driven more around town, so lots of stop & go, and no brake issues.
> ...


It says very specifically in the warranty booklet that they're covered for 1yr/12k miles. So surprised they would give you a hard time.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

EPilot said:


> Brake rotors don't warp they accumulate pad deposits that cause pulsations through the pedal. You are not generating enough heat to change the metal formulation with normal everyday driving.
> 
> The other reason for a possible "warped" rotor is what's described above. Improperly torqued or overtorqued wheels will wrap or distort the rotor enough to cause problems and pulsations through the brake pedal.


You disagreed with me on your first paragraph and then said what I said on your second paragraph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ice4life said:


> It says very specifically in the warranty booklet that they're covered for 1yr/12k miles. So surprised they would give you a hard time.


Against manufacturers defects - that's the issue...is it or isn't it? driving stop/go high heat/holding brakes at lights leaves deposits, how is that VW's fault? Just playing devil's advocate here.


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Improper torque is most likely the case, combined with rotors that are cheap from the factory. Ford had warping problems with the rotors on the Explorer, and finally just started installing the larger brakes from the Sport and Police package on all vehicles. Suddenly no more warping.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

If you read that brake paragraph closely, it only covers pads or discs which wear beyond manufacturer limits w/in 1 yr or 12k mi. I doubt your rotors qualify. And the overall warranty (6yr/72k "New Vehicle Limited Warranty") only covers defects in manufacturer's materials or workmanship. It's tough to "prove" that your warped rotors are due to a materials defect as opposed to a use issue (e.g, super hot rotors that got hit with cold water), but I think that's the only route to argue for coverage. 

Barring any extreme treatment, however, no rotor should warp within 10k miles unless they're defective. As others have said, there's a lot of late-model cars known for warping rotors (I've heard of Hondas; also, Volvos seem to be notorious). There hasn't been much if anything on this forum about Atlas rotors, though.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mhjett;113768863.....Barring any extreme treatment said:


> That's the point. It was some extreme treatment.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Automakers have been lightweighting their rotors in the last few decades to reduce unsprung weight. In addition many are composite ( cast iron and steel) which tent t o warp more easily. The worst situation is when the wheel bolt are improperly torqued and the vehicle is driven on the highway at high ambient temperatures ( eg 95F) and subjected to one or two severe stops from speed. That can warp them right there. Worn rotors or pads are not, understandably, covered. Warped rotors on vehicles that have had teh wheel bolts torqued only by the factory or the dealer should be covered ( faulty parts and/or manufacturing). I had a 1992 Ford Taurus that had warped brakes after two hard stops on the highway during the summer at about 15K miles. The dealer replaced them, FOC, without questions.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> .....Warped rotors on vehicles that have had teh wheel bolts torqued only by the factory or the dealer should be covered ( faulty parts and/or manufacturing)......


the warranty does not cover damage done by the dealer. They are not VW. Be assured, no vehicle leaves the assembly line with over-torqued wheel fasteners.


----------

